# Speak Russian like Russians do.



## rwils79

Здравствуйте,

Я бы хотел знать, как лучше перевести на русский фразу: "Speak Russian like Russians do."

Я предлагаю вот такой вариант:

"Говори по-русски так, как русские."

А ещё: "Говори по-русски так, как говорят (на нём?) русские." Хотя в данном варианте слово "говорят" кажется мне лишним.

Я погуглил с кавычками фразу "Говори по-русски так, как русские", но результатов не было. Поэтому я решил обратиться на этот форум.


----------



## VicNicSor

> "Говори по-русски так, как русские", но результатов не было


It's not surprising, because the phrase is not natural. As I understand "Speak Russian like Russians do." is something like an advertising slogan for foreign learners of Russian. I tried to google phrase "Speak English like Americans do." and google returned results for this saying only as a part of a whole phrase, e.g.:
_A course that teaches how to speak English like Americans do
you'll never, and i repeat never, will speak english like americans do
But I'm sure that over the years all of them went through many moments of frustration wishing they could speak English like Americans do._
and so on...

Но если переводить это как слоган, я бы перевел так: 
"Разговаривай на русском языке так, как разговаривают русские"
Или ваш вариант - "Говори по-русски так, как говорят русские"


----------



## rwils79

Понятно, спасибо. Тему, пожалуй, можно закрывать.


----------



## Maroseika

rwils79 said:


> "Говори по-русски так, как русские."



"Так" is redundant in such kind of phrases, it makes it too official. More natural would be "Говори по-русски, как русские".


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> "Так" is redundant in such kind of phrases, it makes it too official. More natural would be "Говори по-русски, как русские".


  Для экспрессивности (раз уж мы решили, что это слоган) в конце фразы можно «говорят» поставить. Правда, такой слоган больше годился бы для устной речи, чем для письменной; в письменной речи его легко принять за что-нибудь другое.

  Одно уточнение: сам по себе лозунг выглядит прежде всего националистическим, если использовать слово «русские». Если имелась в виду не национальность, а гражданство или местонахождение, то надо либо использовать слово «россияне» (не знаю, куда вставить), либо переделать всю фразу: «говори по-русски, как говорят в России». Только тогда она приобретает смысл, сходный слогану "Speak English like Americans do" («Хочешь говорить по-английски, как американец?»).


----------



## Maroseika

Для начала хорошо бы выяснить, для чего вообще предназначена это фраза. Если для обложки учебника, например, лучше бы вообще перефразировать, чтобы это действительно не выглядело митинговым лозунгом.


----------



## Ёж!

Да. А если, скажем, она предназначена для объявления о приёме на языковые курсы — то опять-таки перефразировать, но уже по-другому. А если для агрессивной рекламы — то по-третьему. И так далее.


----------



## rwils79

Maroseika said:


> "Так" is redundant in such kind of phrases, it makes it too official. More natural would be "Говори по-русски, как русские".


Okay, I'll keep that in mind, thanks.



Ёж! said:


> Если имелась в виду не национальность, а гражданство или местонахождение


Имелось в виду просто "Говори по-русски правильно." Во, получилась фраза, которая выглядит нормально, да? 



Maroseika said:


> Для начала хорошо бы выяснить, для чего вообще предназначена это фраза.


Она ни для чего не предназначена, я просто хотел знать, как сказать: "Говори по-русски правильно." таким образом, чтобы получилась фраза, подобная этой: "Speak Russian like Russians do." But now I've just realised that not all Russians speak Russian properly, just like not all Aussies (Aussies - the name by which Australians refer to themselves in colloquial speech) speak English properly, etc. So, in the end, I guess we can say that a good enough phrase is: "Говори по-русски правильно."



Ёж! said:


> Да. А если, скажем, она предназначена для объявления о приёме на языковые курсы — то опять-таки перефразировать, но уже по-другому. А если для агрессивной рекламы — то по-третьему. И так далее.


Ага, понял.

Всем спасибо, все свободны!


----------



## VicNicSor

"Говори по-русски правильно" не передает тот смысл который заложен в "Speak Russian like Russians do."



> все свободны!



Кто вас этому научил?


----------



## rwils79

vikniksor said:


> "говори по-русски правильно" не передает тот смысл который заложен в "speak russian like russians do."


aа, о'кей. :/


vikniksor said:


> кто вас этому научил?


не кто, а что - игра под названием "s.t.a.l.k.e.r.: зов припяти". :d


----------



## rwils79

vikniksor said:


> "говори по-русски правильно" не передает тот смысл который заложен в "speak russian like russians do."


аа, о'кей.



vikniksor said:


> кто вас этому научил?


не кто, а что - игра под названием "s.t.a.l.k.e.r.: зов припяти". 

я уже много раз попытался исправить буквы (маленькие/большие) в этом посте, но не получается... раздражает.


----------



## VicNicSor

rwils79 said:


> не кто, а что - игра под названием "s.t.a.l.k.e.r.: зов припяти". :d


ясно::d
но  если серьезно, такую фразу может сказать, например, начальник своим  подчиненным по окончании совещания. или главарь банды своим бандитам после сходки.::d в общем, тот кто находится выше по  рангу того к кому он обращается.

(проблемы с форматированием на форуме, видимо)


----------



## rwils79

Ааа, ну, понятно. Спасибо, что объяснили!


----------



## Maroseika

rwils79 said:


> Имелось в виду просто "Говори по-русски правильно." Во, получилась фраза, которая выглядит нормально, да?



Нормально, но не вполне соответствует английском оригиналу.

Между прочим, "во" (разговорное сокращение от "вот") в письменном виде смотрится плоховато и не соответствует стилистике вашей речи.

"Всем спасибо, все свободны" звучит очень грубо. Как шутку это можно использовать только среди друзей.


----------



## Ёж!

Если позволите совет, могу порекомендовать придерживаться нейтрально-письменного стиля речи, когда вы пишете по-русски. Культурные различия весьма велики; скорее всего, в большинстве случаев вы не сможете достоверно угадать, как будут восприняты те или иные разговорные выражения. У меня вообще такое впечатление, что в российской культуре простовато-разговорная речь ценится намного меньше, чем в англоязычных культурах. Может быть, потому что я неверно воспринимаю англоязычные культуры.


----------



## gvozd

Полагаю, у нас поболее будет оттенков и градаций в простовато-разговорной речи. И куча нюансов...


----------



## John Allison

Лично я бы абсолютно нормально отреагировал на сообщение на форуме:


> Всем спасибо, все свободны!


За ним же смайлик следует - понятно, что это шутка. Хотя, конечно, в устной речи надо быть осторожным.


----------



## Ёж!

Понятно, что шутка. Но шутка, я бы сказал, обидная. Насчёт смайлика — этот смайлик, по-моему, обозначает не шутку, а, скорее, просто хорошее настроение.


----------



## rwils79

Maroseika said:


> Нормально, но не вполне соответствует английском оригиналу.
> 
> 
> Между прочим, "во" (разговорное сокращение от "вот") в письменном виде смотрится плоховато и не соответствует стилистике вашей речи.
> 
> 
> "Всем спасибо, все свободны" звучит очень грубо. Как шутку это можно использовать только среди друзей.



Я не знал обо всём этом, спасибо.



Ёж! said:


> Понятно, что шутка. Но шутка, я бы сказал, обидная. Насчёт смайлика — этот смайлик, по-моему, обозначает не шутку, а, скорее, просто хорошее настроение.



Да, я согласен с тем, что этот смайлик обозначает хорошее настроение, а также, по-моему, он добавляет к фразе "оттенок смягчения", если можно так сказать, особенно в беседах в сети Интернет. "Lol" тоже добавляет такой же оттенок. Между прочим, я не пошутил, потому что не знал, что это грубо. Теперь, когда я знаю, буду употреблять выражение сие только в правильной компании.

Всем спасибо!


----------

